# Protest gegen schockierenden Trend in China



## Pilgan (29. Oktober 2013)

Ein neuer und schockierender Trend in China erzürnt nicht nur Tierschützer, sondern Menschen aus aller Welt. 
Denn dort werden jetzt lebende Tierbabys in Schlüsselanhängern verkauft. Eine Petition im Internet will diese Quälerei nun stoppen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXBdSYbSE0w

Zur Petition:
*entfernt*


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2013)

Und die glauben wirklich die chinesische Regierung lässt sich von ein paar nutzlosen Unterschriften aus dem Westen beeindrucken?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2013)

Ob eine Petition aus dem Internet (!) etwas in einem Land wie China ändern wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Erst recht, wenn es um Gesetze geht.

Trotzdem schreckliche Sache, so wie vieles auf der Welt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn du das hier vielleicht nie lesen wirst, ich schreib es trotzdem:

Punkt 5 der [Regeln]


> Nicht erwünscht bzw. gestattet sind Aufrufe, die Personen, Einrichtungen oder Unternehmen schaden können und/oder politisch, wirtschaftlich und/oder religiös motiviert sind. D.h. abgesehen vom Unterlassen der Aufrufe zu Mailbomben, Spammerei, Flameattacken oder Forenüberfällen - wie in der Netiquette erwähnt - gilt das auch für Petitionen gegen oder für ein Anliegen gegen oder für genannte Parteien, sofern Aufrufe nicht offiziell von Mitarbeitern dieser Seite per News- oder Forenbeitrag veröffentlicht wurden. Das dient zum Schutz für Euch und der Community im Allgemeinen, den Aufruf-Aktionen können unschöne Echos erzeugen.



PS: Der Beitrag von Euronews ist ein 1/2 Jahr alt.....


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2013)

Meine Fresse, diesen Trend gibts nicht erst seit 1 Woche. Und jetzt tauchen aufeinmal damit alle auf?
Es gibt viel heftigere Grausamkeiten die Menschen Tieren antun und die sind alltag. Aber darauf schaut ja niemand.

Wie ich dieses rumgehype schonwieder hasse.

"Es ist süß, klein und knuffig. Es muss gerettet werden! Aber sonst alle anderen nicht so süßen Tiere darf man natürlich in Massen systematisch töten und quälen."


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Oktober 2013)

Protipp: Beim Tierschutz erst mal im eigenen Land anfangen. Da kann man wenigstens was machen.


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin eher ein Katzentyp und werde daher noch von einem Kauf absehen - zumindest bis mehr Auswahl vorhanden ist.


----------



## Egooz (29. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie ich dieses rumgehype schonwieder hasse.


Hypes bei solchen Themen können aber helfen, dass Menschen sich grundsätzlich der Thematik "Tierschutz" annähern. Nicht jeder Hype ist somit so sinnfrei wie Mode, Lifestyle etc.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hypes bei solchen Themen können aber helfen, dass Menschen sich grundsätzlich der Thematik "Tierschutz" annähern. Nicht jeder Hype ist somit so sinnfrei wie Mode, Lifestyle etc.


*Hust* Also solange die Menschheit den Wert eines Lebewesens daran misst, ob man's essen kann, wie selten es ist (wofür wir auch verantwortlich sind) oder wie gut sein Fleisch schmeckt und man dabei tagtäglich weltweit Milliarden von "Nutztieren" zur Schlachtbank karrt, damit diese am Fließband zu Wurst & Co zerstückelt und verpackt werden können, sind wir noch sehr weit entfernt von "Tierschutz".

Das was so hin und wieder mal durchsickert oder einen "Skandal" hervorruft, ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Die richtig üblen Sachen, die so tagtäglich in der "Tierhaltungs- und -verarbeitungsindustrie" passieren, bekommt man garnicht mit. Da sind solche "schockierenden Sachen" aus China noch Kindergeburtstag ... "Aber es schmeckt doch so gut", wa?


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2013)

Man sollte erstmal sich um sein Land kümmern

Warum Geld nach Afrika schicken wenn es hier genauso einrichtungen gibt die es gebrauchen können ?

Warum für tierschutz im ausland protestieren wenn man genausogut ehrenamtlich im örtlichen tiergarten helfen kann.

aber das ist natürlichen nicht hip und trendig genug


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Oktober 2013)

Naja es ist ja nicht so, als hätte man drum gebeten, dass einer die ganzen Tiere für einen schlachtet.

Was ich sehe sind tausend tote Tiere im Kühlregel. Und die wollen alle gegessen werden.

Nun erfahre ich unter welchen grausamen Umständen diese Tiere ihr Leben fristeten und werde zornig.

Ich muss handeln. Was mache ich? Es muss etwas Großes sein, die ganzen Leute die an einer Petition teil nehmen meinen es doch nicht ernst.

Ich erschieße den Präsident der deutschen Bauernschaft und schreie:"Lasst die Tiere frei!"

Oder vielleicht etwas ohne Haftstrafe. Ich mache ein Youtube Video.

"Lasst-die-Tiere-frei-2013" mit freundlicher Bitte das Video zu teilen. Der Aboknopf ist unten links und auf Facebook liken nicht vergessen.

Meine Follower machen dann sogar Threads bei buffed im Forum auf. Erste Sahne.

Als ich nach 3 Monaten merke das mir keiner mehr followt, kaufe ich mir mit dem Geld das ich durch Spenden bekommen habe ein Haus auf den Malediven.

Das ist meine Geschichte.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Einen machen einen Hype daraus.
Die anderen finden es belustigend und sehen es als beste Gelegeheit wieder nur dumme Sprüche zu kloppen, blöde Bilder zu posten etc.

Beides ist imo der falsche Weg um der Thematik wirklich dienlich zu sein.
Na wenigstens gab es hier ein paar recht konstruktive Meinungen dazu.

*edit:* 
Als ich das schrieb, waren die Posts etc. noch da ...
Da schien ja wenigstens noch Einer derselben Meinung gewesen zu sein.

gn8


----------



## odinxd (30. Oktober 2013)

Meine Meinung dazu?

Ja dieses Thema wird momentan sehr gehyped trotzdem ist es ne widerliche Sache und gehört eigentlich verboten... denke jeder Händler der sowas verkauft würde nach Mami winseln und jämmerlich weinen wenn man ihn in einen Plastikbeutel schweisst aber bei kleinen Tieren ists ok... sie haben ja nicht soviele Rechte wie ein ausgewachsener Homosapien...

Ich bin keine Vegetarier nein... ich esse auch gerne Fleisch aber ich würde mir einfach wünschen das vieles in dieser Welt gedankenvoller vorgeht. Und ich habe bereits vieles gesehen und gelesen was mir den Magen auf links dreht und wo einfach nur die Wut aufkocht. Wiesenhofskandal, lebendige Häutung auf einem öffentlichen Markt in China, Schlangenleder in Afrika, Elfenbein aller Arten, Tigerausrottung, Stier- Hunde- Hahnenkämpfe.... Viele Menschen sind einfach nur zum kotzen.

Die Peta deckt vieles auf aber wirklich etwas erreichen tut leider auch sie nicht... außerdem finde ich persönlich viele dieser Aktionen albern wie z.B. Proteste gegen Mario oder Pokemon. Grade diese Spiele sind nun wirklich kein Problem des Tierschutzes...

Wäre nur schön wenn, wie ebenfalls schon gesagt wurde, dieser Hype doch mal einige Menschen oder vielleicht sogar Politiker, irgendwen der etwas erreichen kann, dazu ermutigt sich etwas mehr mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen denn momentan lässt man nur die Wut aufkochen aber ändert nix.

Zum Abschluss meine ganz eigene radikale Ansicht: Gegengewalt ist das einzige was hilft!


----------



## Garthel (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es etwas traurig. ^^

Damit meine ich nicht die Sache ansich, sondern eher den Umgang damit. Ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig als ich vor ein paar Tagen den Beitrag von LeFloid dazu gesehen habe. Schließlich ist das Thema uralt, ich selbst bin mir sicher davon schon vor 2 Jahren gehört zu haben. Lustiger wird es dann bei ihm in den Kommentaren, wo die Community so stolz ist dass auf der Petition nur Deutsche stehen...ist ja kein Wunder, die Personen weltweit die das Thema wirklich interessiert haben ja schon vor 2 Jahren ihren Willhelm darunter gesetzt. 

Am traurigsten finde ich jedoch das Fische in Plastikbeuteln mehr Menschen berührt als MS und ich finde dies sagt doch schon eine Menge über die heutige Gesellschaft aus.


----------

